# 10 x Hatchling setups £1.80 each!



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Well chuffed with getting 10 hatchling set ups for £18.00, I thought it was going to cost alot more  

£1.00 x 10 mini storage boxes (pound shop)
£0.50 x 10 mini glass ashtray water bowls (cheapo market shop on the high street)
£0.30 x 10 up turned plant pot holders with door cut out (garden center)

My first clutch of Royals will be going in their little homes this evening when I have the temps right


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Teebs one problem mate.

Wheres the lids :?

Other than that looks good mate.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Diablo said:


> Teebs one problem mate.
> 
> Wheres the lids :?
> 
> Other than that looks good mate.


Ohh, someone told me that royals cant climb plastic.. is that not true?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Teebs one problem mate.
> 
> Wheres the lids :?
> 
> Other than that looks good mate.


 haha that was exactly what i thought!! yeah looking good


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I just took the picture with the lids off so you can see inside! why would I not have lids?? lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dude, are you keeping them on heat mats then?
and what did you actually end up with?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

t-bo said:


> Ohh, someone told me that royals cant climb plastic.. is that not true?


I was told the same thing but rubbished the idea mate. 

 Looks alright  need pics of the royals now lol.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> dude, are you keeping them on heat mats then?


Yeah man, but the aim was to put the 10 hatchling boxes in a 3 ft viv, heated from the back.. but the tubs were too large I could only fit 8. Now they will be heated from underneath, but the boxes are raised of the ground on a rim which will be ideal for how im using them.



cornmorphs said:


> and what did you actually end up with?


2 x Lemon pastels, 3 normals (got moms reduced pattern - some more than others)

I have the 2nd clutch just sticking their heads out now, one has already fully appeared.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sweet, so 5 in the second clucth too then i take it?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> sweet, so 5 in the second clucth too then i take it?


yeap!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Hurry up and gimme pics of them so i can chose my one. :bash:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I need pound shops locally. There's absolutely nothing! Those look great.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Hurry up and gimme pics of them so i can chose my one. :bash:


lol.. Here is a pic I took earlier, crap light unfortunately:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

:mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice set ups, they actually look really kool, like the ash trays lol.

Congrats on the clutches!


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

amazing how cheap set ups can be done !!

looks good :2thumb:


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice setups Chris and congrats on the hatchlings as well.You really cant go wrong with £1.80 a setup


----------

